# My Steam Model



## galglg (Oct 3, 2008)

Steam Engine  

My Videos
http://www.56.com/h11/u_dlyyld.html






























http://www.56.com/n_v197_/c39_/19_/19_/dlyyld_/122302591435_/13000_/0_/38201788.swf

http://www.56.com/n_v140_/c37_/27_/27_/dlyyld_/122302656312_/56000_/0_/38201943.swf


http://www.56.com/n_v139_/c37_/14_/2_/dlyyld_/122320588811_/46000_/0_/38238097.swf


----------



## rake60 (Oct 3, 2008)

When it runs, it a good one!

Nice engine!

Rick


----------



## Brass_Machine (Oct 4, 2008)

cool. What is the story behind it?

Eric


----------



## dparker (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome Galglg: That is a very interesting engine! Is the flywheel made from a rotor out of a small electric fan motor? What is the air supply from? Very ingenious with the design and use of materials. It is these engines that make me think that with my tools and some ability "Why didn't I think of that?" on how to go ahead and build something.
Good one, and it runs very well, you must have a ear to ear grin!
don


----------



## galglg (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.56.com/n_v41_/c38_/21_/16_/dlyyld_/zhajm_120987513323_/69000_/0_/34166677.swf
http://www.56.com/n_v155_/c36_/7_/21_/dlyyld_/120512265340_/48600_/0_/30513092.swf


----------

